# ISLAMABAD | Mall Of Islamabad | +110m | 25 fl | U/C



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Interior 









Credit to Architects


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

BTW it seems really tall, quite a lot taller than Uphone Tower! ^^


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Project Type:* Mixed-Use Development with Boutique Shopping Mall, Corporate Offices and Skyline Apartments


*Project Status:* Booking Open on first come first served basis
Select your shop/apartment/office number from the floor layout plan.


*Location:* Within the city’s golden mile, Main Jinnah Avenue, Blue Area with access from Nazim-ud-Din Road as well


Boutique Shopping Mall includes leading International & Local Brands including Greenvalley Premium Supermarket, Food Court & Kids Playing Area that provide everyone the choice to select their favourite cuisines.

The Corporate Offices at the Mall of Islamabad offer an open plan with the benefit of being scalable along with an advantage of a dedicated entrance from Nazim-ud-Din Road. 

Skyline Apartments in Islamabad’s most appealing location feature 1,2 & 3 bed apartments where great beauty and peace come together to create a whole new level of fine living by redefining the sense of space, serenity and security. Moreover, there are 3 dedicated elevators that provide access to all the apartments and all the facilities.







*Boutique Shopping Mall*








*Skyline Apartments*


















*Corporate Office Layout Plan*




Source:
http://bahriatown.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=476&Itemid=87


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Garam garam taza taza updates


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

They're now on 15th floor, above pic a bit old


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Update



smfarazm.. said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Mall of Islamabad Under Construction at Jinnah Avenue Islamabad
*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

518]



































It’s already taller than The ISL stock Exch and so far looks the countruction quality looks marvellous mashallah; Blue Area skyline will benefit massively from this project.[


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

84520]*Jan 2019*


----------

